# 2007 Fleetwood Quantum 365bsqs



## b6789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a manual that shows the layout of the wiring, tanks, heat ducting. I have an extreme climate edition and want to know if the subfloor to the living room and kitchen is heated or how it can be done?


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Re: 2007 Fleetwood Quantum 365bsqs

Bob is this a MH. If so I have wiring diagram of my 2003 Fleet wood South wind. Let me know and I will see if I can get those to you.


----------



## b6789 (Apr 11, 2010)

Re: 2007 Fleetwood Quantum 365bsqs

Thanks folks however this is a 5th wheel


----------



## d69zcam (Apr 14, 2010)

RE: 2007 Fleetwood Quantum 365bsqs

I am thinking about purchasing a 2000 Wilderness/Fleetwood.  It is a 32' w/3 slides.  It has a washer/dryer and a nice floorplan.  I am new to RVing, and would really appreciate some feedback on this manufacturer.  I would also like to as if anyone knows the best way to remove old peeling decals without hurting the fiberglass and applying new decals.  Thank you so much.!!


----------

